# 08 Ford F-250 low ground clearance



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a 08 Ford F-250 with a Western MVP Plus 8' 6'' and with the receiver's on i have really low clearance in the front. Whats the best way to gain clearance?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

What do you have have for actual clearance?


----------



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have about 10 to 12"


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I only have 8.5 inches to the bottom of the receiver on my 07 F350.


----------



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have problems pushing snow over curbs or any problems like that?


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

No they will clear a curb, and they don't hit parking dividers either. If you have the plow on and you have it up and try to go over a tall curb they sometimes will hit. I just drop the blade once the plow is over the curb, then the truck will clear just fine because the weight of the plow isn't pushing down on the springs.


----------



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have a MVP? How far off the ground is your plow when it up all the way? I have about 400lbs in the back of my truck. If i have it back in the v all the way the outside edges are about 4" off the ground.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

install a leveling kit on your truck..


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Western dont recommend that plow on the truck thats why .....check out the website


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I just checked there web site and it doesnt say anything about not installing the plow on that truck. I even checked the wide out on that truck and its ok


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have a v plow but at full angle the low side is probably at about 4''. As you increase the height of the truck you may have to reconfigure your plow so the aframe stays level. If your aframe is level right now you really won't gain anything by raising the truck. Your aframe has to be level so your cutting edges wear evenly in all positions.


----------



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just found out i have the lightest springs on the front. They are 4,000lbs springs, what comes on a truck with a snowplow package?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

What are the specifics of your truck. Diesel or gas, cab configuration, short or long bed.
There is a code inside the drivers door that can be looked up to tell you what springs it has
If it has the diesel and plow prep it should have the 6000lb springs. But that isn't to say someone didn't make a mistake


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Case 445;1368944 said:


> I just found out i have the lightest springs on the front. They are 4,000lbs springs, what comes on a truck with a snowplow package?


6k. That's an easy upgrade on the 05 and newer super duties, and the coils are fairly cheap at the dealer. Thumbs Up


----------



## Case 445 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a reg cab long box with a 5.4


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

how do you know by the code what springs you have?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Case 445;1369109 said:


> I have a reg cab long box with a 5.4


I think the 5.4 gas has the 5600lb springs, I have the 5.4 with a Western and don't have any clearence issues. Yes it does sit lower when the ultramount adapters are in, but that would be on any truck. Some are worse then others. I have a hard time comprehending that your truck has 4000lb springs



Fatality;1369259 said:


> how do you know by the code what springs you have?


There is a 2 letter or # code on the drivers door that stands for what springs you have.

I will look at my truck tomorrow to see what is there


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

swtiih;1369676 said:


> I think the 5.4 gas has the 5600lb springs, I have the 5.4 with a Western and don't have any clearence issues. Yes it does sit lower when the ultramount adapters are in, but that would be on any truck. Some are worse then others. I have a hard time comprehending that your truck has 4000lb springs
> 
> There is a 2 letter or # code on the drivers door that stands for what springs you have.
> 
> I will look at my truck tomorrow to see what is there


All my Fords just list a FAWR, not a code.  I can believe a 5.4 reg cab w/o plow prep having 4000lb FAWR, seems about right. My extended cab short box 5.4 had 4400 FAWR. Good news on the fords is they all have a 6k axle, so all you have to do is upgrade the springs. Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Case 445;1363484 said:
 

> I have a 08 Ford F-250 with a Western MVP Plus 8' 6'' and with the receiver's on i have really low clearance in the front. Whats the best way to gain clearance?


My 2006 f350 CC with the 5.4 also had the 5600 springs. I didn't realize that until last year. Had them changed out to the 6000lb springs. Much better now. I run an 8.5 MVP with wings.


----------

